# PC Owners Origin



## Skylands (Jul 8, 2009)

You know how Bill works with computers in the video game and show? I just had the idea that he might have been named after Bill Gates, owner of Microsoft. And Lanette is probably named after the words "LAN" and "net", Bebe probably comes from "BBCode".

Your thoughts?


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jul 9, 2009)

Skylands said:


> You know how Bill works with computers in the video game and show? I just had the idea that he might have been named after Bill Gates, owner of Microsoft. And Lanette is probably named after the words "LAN" and "net", Bebe probably comes from "BBCode".


Dammit. I just realized that.


----------



## Momoharu (Jul 9, 2009)

I realized that when I first found out who Bill Gates was, because I played pokemon first.


----------



## Skylands (Jul 9, 2009)

There's also Bridgette from Pokemon Box and Celio from the Sevii Islands. 

I think Bridgette is bridge (because the in-game backstory to Box is that it connected Kanto and Hoenn's PC networks to provide possibilities for massive Pokemon storage) and 'ette' so that her name would rhyme with Lanette (since the two are sisters).  

As for Celio, I'm kinda at a loss right now for his name origin...


----------



## Momoharu (Jul 9, 2009)

It could come from cell, since he was working on the cell transfer system...


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jul 9, 2009)

They all do.


----------

